# Sram BBright crank in PF30 frame...spacers needed?



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

In looking on Srams site it looks like you need 1 large spacer on the drive 
side, does anyone know what size this is? Supposedly the BBright spindle is 11mm longer then Srams previous BB30 spindle cranks.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. 11 mm spacer. Standard SRAM part.

SRAM part number is 11.6115.533.000, name is* BB 30MM SPINDLE SPACER DS 13.


----------



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

So it's actually a 13mm spacer


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

11 mm between flanges plus 1 mm per flange......so, yes.


----------

